# inline co2 needle valve



## chris58b (27 Jan 2013)

Hi,
Just after a little advice.
I want a decent quality inline co2 needle valve that I can fit in to the co2 tube just after the stock ( cheap) needle valve fitted on my HSL reg. The plan is to fully open the stock valve and then control the flow with a more accurate valve.
I have searched eBay and Google but only seem to find cheap Chinese ones or top end lab grade ones over £100. Im hoping to get one which has more turns/precision.Does anyone know of a decent mid range valve in the UK. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## chris58b (28 Jan 2013)

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Fishsticks (29 Jan 2013)

If you look on the US forums, they seem to favour valves made by Ideal as being the best option for what you're describing.  However, these don't seem to be very readily available in the UK - the few that I could find on Ebay typically had a disproportionate charge for P&P to the UK.

I'm also looking for a needle valve (though I would prefer one that I can mount directly to my solenoid) so am watching this thread.

By the way, I assume that your current valve is glued onto the reg?  I saw a post somewhere else where someone had managed to damage the connector on the reg by when forcibly disassembling a glued setup, so your plan to fully open the existing valve and then add a new one inline sounds extremely sensible!


----------



## chris58b (29 Jan 2013)

Yeah, the needle valve is glued to the solenoid. It can be unscrewed but at the risk of damage. Another advantage of mounting it inline is that it won't be affected by the heat generated by the solenoid. With my current set up the flow rate gradually increases as it warms up., I put this down to heat expansion. I can work with is as it is the same everyday. However it is a faf  Trying to set the desired flow rate.
Does anyone know of a UK supplier of a decent inline needle/metering valve?


----------



## Lukas (29 Jan 2013)

Hi, I found something like that  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-co2-needle-valve-p-5569.html


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2013)

hey mate maybe not as accurate as your after but may work with your reg needle valve just to fine tune Flow Controller (inline) - Hosefit Products - Pneumatics, Hydraulics, Pipe Fittings & Industrial Hose at Trade Prices -


----------



## chris58b (29 Jan 2013)

Lukas said:


> Hi, I found something like that http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-co2-needle-valve-p-5569.html


 
Hi, thanks for the link. I had seen this one and is exactly what I'm after but others on here have said this one isn't very good. 
Thank you for looking for me.


----------



## chris58b (29 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> hey mate maybe not as accurate as your after but may work with your reg needle valve just to fine tune Flow Controller (inline) - Hosefit Products - Pneumatics, Hydraulics, Pipe Fittings & Industrial Hose at Trade Prices -


 
Looks good and at that price it would be worth a go. Only not to sure how well the push fit seal will work on co2 tubing.
Has anyone used this kind of connector.

The valve in lukas link above is the sort I'm after but needs to be better quality. When I first saw it I thought my searching was over until I read the bad reports about it.
I'm sure there has to be some decent inline valves in the UK?
Do any of you guys use or have used an inline valve and if so how well did it work and where did you get it?


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2013)

i've used one in that link to combat a dodgy needle valve on a tmc reg that was with just a ceramic diffuser though mate so only 1.5 bar working pressure, i wouldn't want to rely on the pushfit connections running an inline diffuser or atomizer.


----------



## chris58b (29 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> i've used one in that link to combat a dodgy needle valve on a tmc reg that was with just a ceramic diffuser though mate so only 1.5 bar working pressure, i wouldn't want to rely on the pushfit connections running an inline diffuser or atomizer.


 
Thanks for your input Tim. 
Are you saying you have used the aqua essentials one. If so how did you find it ?was it stable? How many turns from open to closed did it have.


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2013)

no sorry mate the one in the link i posted. the one in the link i posted has 6 turns from open to closed and was fairly stable but as i said mate low working pressure sorry i couldn't be more help


----------



## Fishsticks (30 Jan 2013)

chris58b said:


> Another advantage of mounting it inline is that it won't be affected by the heat generated by the solenoid.


 
I was looking for a valve to mount to a solenoid because I found it neater and thought I' be less likely to knock it than an inline one, but you've just completely changed my mind.  Thanks!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (17 Apr 2013)

just wondering if you managed to find a quality inline needle valve in the end?


----------



## chris58b (17 Apr 2013)

Yeah, I ended up getting the one in the aqua essentials link above. It actually works well and offers a good improvement in  adjustability.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Apr 2013)

Which is a bummer for me because they're sold out. Looks like it's off to China for me  I saw this post and thought I'd landed on my feet.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (24 Apr 2013)

Actually, thinking about it. I may give the one Tim has linked a try. I run a reactor so in theory shouldn't be under any pressure.


----------

